# Chatahoochee Fall Line WMA Maps?



## bubbafowler (Jul 3, 2014)

Anyone know when these maps may be available??  Small game season opens August 15 and I would like to walk/scout it then.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jul 4, 2014)

X-2.......

Anyone have any idea how many points it will take for a quota
hunt ????
I am applying with 3, so maybe next year with 4 ????????


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Jul 4, 2014)

Went by the TMI tract and Fort Perry this week. It was all locked up with no WMA signs. No telling how many points are required, it would be just a guess. Look forward to the opportunity to hunt it. It just about 15 mikes from my hunting camp in Talbot


----------



## tlee22 (Jul 7, 2014)

I bet it will take 5 points.  No maps of the area online yet.


----------



## BBond (Jul 8, 2014)

They are working on getting the maps online.  Hopefully before the end of the month.

Signs should be up by August 15th.


----------



## biggdogg (Jul 9, 2014)

thicketbuster said:


> new place ? i guess i wasnt paying attention . why do you think it will take so many points . i dont see it in the regs . where is it ?



Because a good part of it was a trophy managed high fence operation.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jul 9, 2014)

I think they will take the applications with the most points first and
then work down to fill all avail slots this year......
If you apply this year with 5 points you will get selected.....4pts
probably....3 points, maybe.....

Only 7 quota hunts require 4 points to get selected.....


----------



## South Man (Jul 15, 2014)

Think it'll be worth using all my points for? Anybody else going and need a hunting tag a long?


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jul 15, 2014)

I applied with all 3 of my pts...We'll see......


----------



## BBond (Jul 15, 2014)

thicketbuster said:


> new place ? i guess i wasnt paying attention . why do you think it will take so many points . i dont see it in the regs . where is it ?



Talbot/Marion counties


----------



## South Man (Jul 17, 2014)

which hunt you guys applying for? I see a few for the Fall Line


----------



## South Man (Jul 20, 2014)

anyone? the archery hunt?


----------



## South Man (Jul 23, 2014)

Which would be better to apply for? The Ft Perry archery?


----------



## OmenHonkey (Aug 8, 2014)

If I read it right the blackjack and ALAMO tract you can archery hunt all year FRI, Sat, and Sun. Is this correct??


----------



## South Man (Aug 9, 2014)

We need to get a group hunt together...


----------



## hotamighty (Aug 10, 2014)

I have 5 points and plan on using them all. My problem is in deciding which hunt to put first priority, archery or first rifle. I will also be going solo because none of my hunting partners have any points. I would be willing to team up and hunt if we get drawn for the same hunt.


----------



## BBond (Aug 11, 2014)

bubbafowler said:


> Anyone know when these maps may be available??  Small game season opens August 15 and I would like to walk/scout it then.




Maps now available please see link below.  Two maps cover the 3 areas.  Each map has three versions: a line map, topo map and an aerial map.  This link shows all the maps for Region 4 just scroll down until you find Chattahoochee Fall Line.

http://www.georgiawildlife.com/maps/hunting/region4


----------



## BBond (Aug 11, 2014)

OmenHonkey said:


> If I read it right the blackjack and ALAMO tract you can archery hunt all year FRI, Sat, and Sun. Is this correct??



You're right for Blackjack but wrong for Almo.

BLACKJACK you can hunt the entire deer season Fri, Sat and Sun.

The dates for ALMO are 9/13-30/2014 & 1/1-15/2015


----------



## OmenHonkey (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks BBond.


----------



## mccordan (Aug 11, 2014)

Anyone know if it's open for scouting yet?


----------



## BIGGUS (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm going all in with 7 points for the first rifle hunt @ Ft. Perry. It's gonna be a full moon though. I think it's open for small game season, should make for good scouting. Does anyone know what part of this tract was the high fence area?


----------



## BBond (Aug 12, 2014)

The areas are open for scouting.  Gates will be open come August 15th.
BBond


----------



## hotamighty (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks for the update BBOND.


----------



## bubbafowler (Aug 27, 2014)

Went down Tuesday and did a little scouting.  What are the rules for hunting the established stands already on the property?? There are about 30 or so very nice box blinds throughout the property.


----------



## BASS1FUN (Aug 28, 2014)

I don't think there are any rules but me personally wouldn't want to hunt out of them, looks like you found 30+ spots, I'll be down this weekend scouting


----------



## bubbafowler (Aug 28, 2014)

One or two of them I wouldn't mind sitting in. They seem  to be in good shape. Since there are 35 slots on the fort Perry tract and that many stands I wonder if some will hunt them. I know my dad plans to if no one else is in one. At least if we get drawn. We put in with 5 points each.


----------



## BASS1FUN (Aug 28, 2014)

Hopefully you will get drawn,i only have 4 points so i'm not going to attemp it, plan on bowhunting the bow only and almo tracks


----------



## KyBrian (Aug 29, 2014)

bubbafowler,

The blinds will only be available on the Hunt & Learn youth hunt, and possibly the other youth hunt.  You are correct that there are 35 blinds, but some of them would not be legal because there are open WMA roads running right next to them.


----------



## Jcsblairsville (Aug 29, 2014)

Do the quality buck rules apply to the adult child hunt?


----------



## KyBrian (Aug 31, 2014)

No they don't, Jcsblairsville, but I definitely wouldn't want my kid to shoot the first small buck that comes out there. lol.


----------



## bubbafowler (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks for the update!!  But why wouldn't the legal stands be legal in the adult hunt?? I kinda figured they would take them away but I don't understand why.  My dad and I got drawn for the last hunt. Couldn't make the earlier ones due to my wife being due in October, but hopefully there will still be a few good ones left.  I saw a few scouting so we will see.


----------

